# Bootfähige CD erstellen



## voelzi (19. April 2004)

Ich benutze Suse 9.0 und K3b 0.10. Ich möchte eine bootfähige CD/DVD auf Basis von Koppicilin aus der c't 20/03  erstellen, wobei ich aber die CD um einige Files erweitern möchte. Wie kann ich die notwendigen Daten und die  Bootinformationen unter Linux erstellen? 

Mein Ziel ist es, das Sicherungsimage meiner Festplatte und das  notwendige Tool partimage + Mini-Linux auf eine CD/DVD zu brennen, so dass ich beim Wiederherstellen lediglich die CD/DVD einlegen muss. Um dann Mini-Linux zu booten und partimage zustarten. 

Gruß
völzi


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2004)

Evtl. hilft dir eines dieser Themen weiter?

Klickst du hier


----------



## voelzi (19. April 2004)

super, vielen Dank.

Ich kannte den Begriff "live cd" bisher nicht.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2004)

Kein Problem... Weis ja nichtmal ob es dir was hilft - aber zumindest ein paar Tipps koennten dabei sein


----------

